# EET Advice



## civilMC (May 29, 2018)

Looking for advice from anyone who took the EET review course on-demand.  I am taking the October 2018 exam. I am planning on signing up for breadth and depth (WRE) through EET and am wondering if anyone else has done this what their timing was? I want to be able to make sure I have adequate time to go through breadth and depth but don't want to finish too far before the exam.  It looks like if you sign up for the in-class reviews, there is a little overlap in the schedules.  Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Bustosavich (May 29, 2018)

The main portions of the EET Review courses didn't have any overlap for me (Transportation) although I do think the Engineering Economic Analysis did take place while the Breadth Review was still going on.

The depth review ended maybe 1-2 weeks before the exam which left time for the Simulated Exam and for me to go over the results from that Simulated Exam plus focus on some weaker points.

I took the Breadth On-Demand since I started late due to some scheduling problems and took the Depth Live which I preferred since I could ask questions whenever I had them. I would usually spend the Saturday watching the lectures (On-Demand or Live) and then Sunday and the rest of the week going over the topics and practice problems as needed. I just found out I passed so I must've done something right.

You can't go wrong with EET in my opinion.

Good Luck!


----------



## btkist (May 30, 2018)

Took the EET WRE Live Webinar.  I was debating between the live one and the on demand one, and I was glad that I took the live one.  It forces you to block time off from your Saturdays and Wednesdays and participate in the classes.  Nazrul does get to know the people in the class and will call on them by name to answer questions, which was helpful.  You can also watch the recordings later if you miss the live class.  I had a previous commitment one Saturday and it took me over a week to get caught up due to work/personal schedules

But seriously, after failing twice, I wish I would have spent the money sooner and taken EET.  Their materials are top notch.  I only used the CERM for maybe 3 questions on the test?  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I will definitely sign up for EET Transportation depth.


----------



## mhami (May 31, 2018)

I'm a ChemE needing a CivE license for job; figured i needed more help in breadth.  I took EET Breadth live, and EET Depth on demand.  I really liked live because it was on a Saturday which gave me Sunday to do problems, then get help or do reviews during the week.  I wanted to watch this semester's lectures which are posted Saturday night or Sunday early for on-demand students; you could watch last semester's lectures on Saturday if that is important and you want to save the money by taking on-demand.  WRE depth had review sessions on Tuesday evening, taking the on-demand didn't give me enough time to get the problems done.

I passed, first time, I'm 30 years out of engineering school.


----------



## AyanHein (May 31, 2018)

I took both EET breadth and depth Transportation. Passed on 1st try. I wouldn't pass 8 hours without Simar's transportation depth class. 80% exam questions came from his binder. I also heard a lot of good things about other EET's depth classes.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Jun 1, 2018)

AyanHein said:


> I took both EET breadth and depth Transportation. Passed on 1st try. I wouldn't pass 8 hours without Simar's transportation depth class. 80% exam questions came from his binder. I also heard a lot of good things about other EET's depth classes.


How was the EET review course for the breadth? Was the binder very helpful in the morning exam? Did you have to use other references/books to help solve the problems or find answers?


----------



## Bustosavich (Jun 1, 2018)

KOKOMO777 said:


> How was the EET review course for the breadth? Was the binder very helpful in the morning exam? Did you have to use other references/books to help solve the problems or find answers?


Personally, I only used EET Breadth Binder in the morning except for maybe for 1-2 questions. It was very thorough except for maybe some Structures questions which I highly doubt I got right.


----------



## Ali Algaf (Jun 1, 2018)

I took School of PE at my first attempt, it did not help me, and so many problems came in the depth part were not covered. This time, I took EET, the instructors are really good, and have worked hard to explain clearly the topics which are listed in the PE specifications. This time I nailed it. By the way, I took PE Civil-Geotech in those attempts.


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 1, 2018)

KOKOMO777 said:


> How was the EET review course for the breadth? Was the binder very helpful in the morning exam? Did you have to use other references/books to help solve the problems or find answers?


I heard a lot of people said EET breadth review was very helpful. But I felt it was helpful up to certain point when i took it. I didn't have to use breadth binder a lot for most of the questions. However, the breadth class was really good except structural portion. I thought structural portion was their weakest point out of all the area they cover. Overall, I'd recommend everyone to take EET's both breadth and depth courses.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## coburn (Jun 4, 2018)

I took the EET breadth and construction depth and I passed the first time in April 2018. I used the EET binders for majority of the questions during both the breadth and depth exams, I'd say at least 85%. The other 15% came from ASCE, OSHA, etc. I opened my CERM book twice during the exam.

I had high hopes of using the CERM book along with other review/practice books in addition to the EET course, but they just sat on my bookshelf, collecting dust... The reality is that I work 60+ hours a week and ended up not having time to study anything outside of the EET material/practice problems. So I depended heavily on EET and it worked out amazingly. Of course, I recommend anyone to study as much material as they can and use CERM for any random questions. I remember 1 weird word problem I could have easily got right just by looking it up in the CERM's directory... After the breadth session ended at lunch, I only then realized when my friend told me that's how she found the answer. So then I attempted to use CERM on the "I have no clue" problems during the construction depth, which didn't help at that point.  

I chose live webinar because I needed the schedule and structure to keep me on track. Only $100 more for both breadth and depth and totally worth it IMO. I missed one session for a wedding and it took me two weeks to catch up so try to stay on track. By the way, from January to April I buckled down and turned into a recluse, did all the weekly EET quizzes/exams/homework, studied my ass off, and re-studied the breadth material during the last two weeks leading up to the exam. The EET material alone isn't going to help unless you put in the effort and understand the concepts or at least know where to find it during the exam. I was also surprised how similar some of the questions were on the exam to the ones in the EET binders. 

The instructors are so knowledgeable and engaging, especially Samir and Nazrul. They're also super helpful because any questions I had on the weekly assignments were responded to within a couple hours or the following morning via e-mail.  

Best course I could've taken.


----------



## jocey07 (Jun 11, 2018)

Were the practice problems in the breadth and depth (structural) sufficient?

Did you end up doing problems outside of this?


----------



## Rai (Jun 23, 2018)

I took EET On Demand for both Breadth and Depth (Transportation) and passed on the 1st try this past April. I don't have a background in civil engineering, so both courses gave me a firm civil foundation...as with the 15-20 hours a week of study I did starting Nov 2017. I gave myself 2.5 months each for both sections and I took off two weeks before the exam to fully study and prep/tab my resources. The Transportation Depth had a few problem solving sessions during the week that helped me to understand the material better.

I used both binders for the majority of the test. I also bought all the references. The Depth portion was more like 85%. The other 15% came from my references because those were look up...even from the obscure ones like the Pedestrian Facilities Guide. I recognized everything on the test and If I didn't understand the question, I knew where to look (binders/references).

If you're taking transportation, I'd recommend buying all the references. It could be the difference between losing a question or not. If you work for a State DOT or know someone who does they should be able to get you AASHTO and TRB references using their discount.

*Edited by Mod to remove exam specific content.  Please be aware of your NDA agreement with NCEES.*


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Jun 24, 2018)

Rai said:


> I took EET On Demand for both Breadth and Depth (Transportation) and passed on the 1st try this past April. I don't have a background in civil engineering, so both courses gave me a firm civil foundation...as with the 15-20 hours a week of study I did starting Nov 2017. I gave myself 2.5 months each for both sections and I took off two weeks before the exam to fully study and prep/tab my resources. The Transportation Depth had a few problem solving sessions during the week that helped me to understand the material better.
> 
> I used both binders for the majority of the test. I also bought all the references. The Depth portion was more like 85%. The other 15% came from my references because those were look up...even from the obscure ones like the Pedestrian Facilities Guide. I recognized everything on the test and If I didn't understand the question, I knew where to look (binders/references).
> 
> If you're taking transportation, I'd recommend buying all the references. It could be the difference between losing a question or not. I wouldn't have gotten it wrong if I didn't have that reference. If you work for a State DOT or know someone who does they should be able to get you AASHTO and TRB references using their discount.


Thanks for Sharing. I am still debating about signing up for the EET course. I have already spent too much money on SOPE.

*Edited by Mod to remove same content as original post.*


----------



## Rai (Jun 27, 2018)

KOKOMO777 said:


> Thanks for Sharing. I am still debating about signing up for the EET course. I have already spent too much money on SOPE.


You're welcome. I was lurking on this forum for the past couple years to do research on what online courses to take. I've never taken SOPE. From what I've read, EET and SOPE AM portions are comparable. However, EET's PM portion is way better than most courses. That's why I chose EET. Also the AM and PM classes are separate, so you could go ala carte if you choose. I'd suggest signing up at least for the EET PM class if you didn't do well in that section on a previous exam.


----------



## Ali Algaf (Jun 28, 2018)

For me, EET really prepared me well, I took SOPE at the first time, I did not pass it, then I took EET on demand videos, so many problems came in the afternoon section of the geotech were covered by EET, but others did not cover them, I believe it is the best with the most reasonable price.


----------



## Nestor Ramirez (May 15, 2019)

Ali Algaf said:


> I took School of PE at my first attempt, it did not help me, and so many problems came in the depth part were not covered. This time, I took EET, the instructors are really good, and have worked hard to explain clearly the topics which are listed in the PE specifications. This time I nailed it. By the way, I took PE Civil-Geotech in those attempts.


I'm in the same situation as you are. I took School of PE review class and I did not do good in the Depth part. Do you think EET class was an improvement over School of PE (specially the depth review class?)

Also, did you took both EET breadth and depth? On demand or Live Webinar? Thanks beforehand.


----------



## ads0221 (May 15, 2019)

I read the exact same things last year when I failed in the fall (1st attempt) School of PE was great for the morning but lousy for the afternoon.

I took EET for the spring...both breadth and depth and passed (2nd attempt). I did on demand for morning and live webinar for the depth because that's where I wanted to improve the most.


----------



## johnnyboy (May 20, 2019)

Samir and Nazrul are the best.  I took the EET class and I have taken the school of PE in the past.  I passed the PE construction exam this time because of EET professors and teaching materials.  EET has real simulation exam similar to the PE exam which helps to prepare for the actual exam.  School of PE doesn't have simulation exam at the end and their PM portion is not detailed when compared to EET. I highly recommend EET class.


----------



## Sully287 (May 21, 2019)

I decided to take EET for Civil WRE this time around.  I am having a hard time getting the adobe connect recordings to load and buffer.  Anybody have this problem before?  Thank you


----------



## Sirian (May 22, 2019)

@Sully287

I only had trouble when using the AdobeConnect app or trying to use mobile devices. Any time I was on a desktop or laptop, it was fine. Make sure you have the latest version of your browser of choice (Chrome, for me). Get in touch with EET if you continue to have problems accessing recordings.


----------



## MOULVV (May 22, 2019)

Sirian said:


> @Sully287
> 
> I only had trouble when using the AdobeConnect app or trying to use mobile devices. Any time I was on a desktop or laptop, it was fine. Make sure you have the latest version of your browser of choice (Chrome, for me). Get in touch with EET if you continue to have problems accessing recordings.


I bought EET on-demand for October exam and I opened their materials using Google Chrome. I had no problem with my office laptop but not tried my personal laptop.


----------



## CharlieHotel47_CE_WER (May 28, 2019)

I bought school of PE on-deman for WRE. Didn't help much. For those of you who bought EET, did you purchase additional practice test thru EET or outside resources.

Also, I am in the single family residential field. I do lots of hydrology at work but zero environmental. Should I entertain taking another subject like transportation?


----------



## MOULVV (May 28, 2019)

CharlieHotel47_CE_WER said:


> I bought school of PE on-deman for WRE. Didn't help much. For those of you who bought EET, did you purchase additional practice test thru EET or outside resources.
> 
> Also, I am in the single family residential field. I do lots of hydrology at work but zero environmental. Should I entertain taking another subject like transportation?


I don't think EET has additional practice books. I just bought EET for Oct exam and they will ship you binder for breadth or depth depending on which you registered. There are practice problems in the binder.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer) (May 30, 2019)

CharlieHotel47_CE_WER said:


> I bought school of PE on-deman for WRE. Didn't help much. For those of you who bought EET, did you purchase additional practice test thru EET or outside resources.
> 
> Also, I am in the single family residential field. I do lots of hydrology at work but zero environmental. Should I entertain taking another subject like transportation?


I work in construction but took transportation and EET this April for the first time after failing with taking SoPE and passes. Honestly it depeneds on your comfort level. The only downfall with taking transportation is the money forked out for reference materials for the exam.  Best of luck.


----------



## mhami (May 30, 2019)

Sully287 said:


> I decided to take EET for Civil WRE this time around.  I am having a hard time getting the adobe connect recordings to load and buffer.  Anybody have this problem before?  Thank you


I didn't have a problem buffering.  For whatever reason I could open video in Edge, but not Firefox.  I could open pdfs in Firefox, but not Edge.  Try changing browsers.  If that doesn't work, it may be your wifi.  At one point my husband changed our wifi box, removing the Xfinity and replacing with a unit by Apple which did not work as well as when we had the Xfinity box (great with mac, crappy with pc and idevices).  When he put the xfinity back, I never had buffer errors again.  Good luck!


----------

